# Storing a sabiki????



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Posting on another thread got me to thinking about the best way to store a sabiki rig once it has been opened......is there any way on god's green earth to keep these things from getting fouled up on everything they touch? I generally just leave em on the rod, wrapped around a couple of times and just put as many of the hooks as possible through some eyes. I know they make sabiki rods, but I don't want to have to buy a rod just for sabikis.


----------



## K-Town Bubba (Mar 10, 2016)

Typically I have a few of the hooks bitten off by blues or blowtoads so I normally don't try to save them - consider them expendable (like bait). If for some reason I try to keep one, when I try to untangle it to use later I remember why it is expendable!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

For me they are one time use


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

foam pool noodles...
Cut then into rings

Also works well for mackerel tree rigs.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

1BadF350 said:


> For me they are one time use


I tried using an empty 16 oz plastic soda bottle for awhile, but reverted back to 1-and-done.

-KBueno


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I took a "cue" from the commercially available "Sabiki Rods" and store them ( one at a time ) inside a length of 3/4" PVC pipe.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I keep the card/sleeve they originally came in. Just wind them right back into place. But they only last 2-3 trips. As said above, they're limited use.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the input....I will either try the foam noodle or just concede that they there are a one and done bait.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

10x foam noodles. Most any rig. Push swivel in foam and wrap. Cut to length and put in a zip lk bg. Best - glenn


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Like everyone else throw them out.


----------



## cayrbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Go to you tube there is a guy on there with a homemade rod out of pvc neat trick. cheap reel 3/4" pipe good too go.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

All this chatter over a bait catching rig that gets soaked in salt water,bite offs, snags, corroded .Generally costs about the same as a 20 oz. coke at the pier snack bar,
and who wants to resharpen it . use it once and done


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jollymon said:


> All this chatter over a bait catching rig that gets soaked in salt water,bite offs, snags, corroded .Generally costs about the same as a 20 oz. coke at the pier snack bar,
> and who wants to resharpen it . use it once and done


Stop making sense.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Dollar Tree should be stocking the foam noodles soon.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I tried foam noodle thing, no patience for it. Almost bought a sabiki rod but decided instead to dedicate one cheap combo to sabiki only. Sabiki stays on that one rod all the time, when it wears out I replace, and I just handle that rod with care when moving/storing it. Works nicely.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a cheap rod dedicated to a Sabiki, but alas, it got stolen out of the back of my truck. I had a lapse of judgement and left 4 rods in a beach cart on the back of my truck......someone stole the two cheapest rod/reel combos and left the expensive combos and beach cart. I took the extra effort to lock up my tackle bag and 2 drum set ups, that day tho.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Many years ago, I left a Sabiki rig on a bass rod in the Florida room. Got a phone call from my girlfriend that her cat had gotten into it. Wrapped up with hooks in it's paws and gums and who knows where else. Informed me that the veterinarian was mad as hell at me. Told me what they charged me....and then I was mad. Looking back....should have just disposed of her and her stupid cat.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

LOL LOL LMAO and the cheapskates trying to save a buck.
but, they will not hesitate pop two bucks down for a BEER !!

With that being said (in jest) - my BPS had some on sale and I have
never used them before, I picked up 4 packs of different size hooks
just to try them out...... it never occurred to me on how to store them.
For a buck fifty each, one time n done suits me. UNLESS - they will slide
into a large soda straw - THEN, I may wash off the salt and store it.
3/4" PVC pipe is a bit of overkill IMO, 

jus my Dos Centavos


and - LMAO @ FishinMortician !!!!!!!








.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

FishinMortician said:


> Many years ago, I left a Sabiki rig on a bass rod in the Florida room. Got a phone call from my girlfriend that her cat had gotten into it. Wrapped up with hooks in it's paws and gums and who knows where else. Informed me that the veterinarian was mad as hell at me. Told me what they charged me....and then I was mad. Looking back....should have just disposed of her and her stupid cat.


PERFECT . . . "Overkill" does not exist . . . LOL !


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Poor kitty learned a valuable lesson that day. Lol


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

FishinMortician said:


> Many years ago, I left a Sabiki rig on a bass rod in the Florida room. Got a phone call from my girlfriend that her cat had gotten into it. Wrapped up with hooks in it's paws and gums and who knows where else. Informed me that the veterinarian was mad as hell at me. Told me what they charged me....and then I was mad. Looking back....should have just disposed of her and her stupid cat.


Lol. The moral of the story is clear for all you cats out there. Don't muck around with FishinMortician's Bass rods.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Tried every method mentioned and sabiki rods beat everything else combined, by an extremely wide margin. Pool noodles and drink bottles only serve to make one look like a tightwad. If you can't or refuse to afford a sabiki pole, cut your sabiki in half while it is in the original package. Use half now and leaving the other half in the package, for later. You can get a lot more use from, catch more bait with and store easier and safer two short sabikis than one whole one. You will look miserly instead of tight if you cut them in half.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

plotalot said:


> Tried every method mentioned and sabiki rods beat everything else combined, by an extremely wide margin. Pool noodles and drink bottles only serve to make one look like a tightwad. If you can't or refuse to afford a sabiki pole, cut your sabiki in half while it is in the original package. Use half now and leaving the other half in the package, for later. You can get a lot more use from, catch more bait with and store easier and safer two short sabikis than one whole one. You will look miserly instead of tight if you cut them in half.


I just put them in a Zip lock bag, same as the eight hook gold hook rigs I have been making for 25 years.

Did not know untangling fishing stuff was abnormal.

Not sure where I would keep a pool noodle in my 5 gallon bucket. I thought pool noodles were to keep children afloat.

It never occurred to me to throw away tackle after only one usage, I still have a few 92553 9/0 Drum hooks that are twenty years old, you just sharpen them up and re-snell them with new swivels.


----------

